# Eco complete fertilizing question



## kalabreeze (Apr 6, 2009)

I am using eco-complete for a first time. It looks great and really easy to plant. I have a question, it loks like it already have a lot nutrition in the substrate. Do you add liquid fertilizers and when? 

Thanks!


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

I use the EI method with dry fertilizers.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

the eco complete nutrients not include macros


----------



## kalabreeze (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for your replies! What is EI method, is there a sticky somewhere to read? I have Seachem Flourish and that is it. I thought that fish waste provided Nitrates and Phosphates, not true? I would really like to have nice, healthy looking plants, do not care much for plastic or silk.


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/pps-analysis-feedback/

Those are the two commonly used fertilizing techniques. One calls for regular water changes and occasional fertilizing (EI), and the other calls for regular fertilizing (daily) and occasional water changes (PPS).

I'd read both those threads thoroughly.


----------



## kalabreeze (Apr 6, 2009)

Awesome!..reading right now..thanks clearleaf


----------



## PRJCT92EH2 (Mar 7, 2008)

Most importantly, what type of lighting do you have? If your light is low enough you may very well be able to do Flourish Comprehensive only.


----------

